# Schwinn Varsity 8 speed



## Champy (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone have a Varsity 8 speed with original paint and parts?


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 28, 2013)

here's a real nice 60 varsity on ebay right now.seller has it listed as a 62 10 speed,but i ran the serial listed and it's a 60 model.pretty sure the 10 speeds came out later.it's hard for me to see,but maybe the decal says 10 speed? you might be able to contact the seller for better info.i'm a little confused with the listing.maybe the wrong serial number is listed?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/c1962-Schwi...4332663?pt=Asian_Antiques&hash=item53fba75377


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2013)

The one in that listing has a 10 speed downtube decal. Odd. ???


----------



## Champy (Jul 28, 2013)

*Weird*

It looks like it has the 1960-61 8 speed derailleur and the early Varsity's only came in black in 60-61.  Front derailleur is also 60-61.


----------



## varsityman (Nov 24, 2013)

*Varsity 8 speed*

I have 2  8 speeds. The one on ebay was a 1960 10 speed. The 8 speeds were only made until June. The fork stripe design on that bike was only used in 1960. The Varsity 8 speeds are very rare. Let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## 954oneiron (Nov 26, 2014)

*1960 Varsity 8-speed*

OTE=Champy;254570]Anyone have a Varsity 8 speed with original paint and parts?[/QUOTE]
I have a 1960 Varsity 8-speed in my collection I could sell you if you are interested. It is the original 8-speed with the seat tube shifter. It is all original except for new brake cables and casings, derailleur cables, new cloth bar tape and new seat tube decal. Has nos Schwinn tires (Schwinn name rubbed off) and was completely taken apart, cleaned and reassembled. Has original saddle also. The serial numbers are very very low so may be one of the oldest survivors. I ride it now and then and is still tons of fun. My email is  nicesharpei@yahoo.com and # is 954-867-8551. Thanks....Mark


----------



## JOEL (Nov 26, 2014)

I have two nice 1960 8 speed Varsitys available.


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Feb 19, 2017)

954oneiron said:


> *1960 Varsity 8-speed*
> 
> OTE=Champy;254570]Anyone have a Varsity 8 speed with original paint and parts?



I have a 1960 Varsity 8-speed in my collection I could sell you if you are interested. It is the original 8-speed with the seat tube shifter. It is all original except for new brake cables and casings, derailleur cables, new cloth bar tape and new seat tube decal. Has nos Schwinn tires (Schwinn name rubbed off) and was completely taken apart, cleaned and reassembled. Has original saddle also. The serial numbers are very very low so may be one of the oldest survivors. I ride it now and then and is still tons of fun. My email is  nicesharpei@yahoo.com and # is 954-867-8551. Thanks....Mark[/QUOTE]

Hello 954oneiron, 
I would be interested in your Varsity.  Feel free to call me at 214 901 1611.  Thanks!


----------



## BlackRockJohhny (Feb 19, 2017)

JOEL said:


> I have two nice 1960 8 speed Varsitys available.




Hello JOEL, 
I would be interested in your Varsity.  Feel free to call me at 214 901 1611.  Thanks!


----------



## DonFelipe (Sep 8, 2018)

I have an original paint one for sale txt 951-741-5964 for details


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## rrtbike (Sep 8, 2018)

Wow...this original post was from 2013!


----------



## jimshooz (Dec 14, 2018)

Question about Schwinn Varsity 8 speeds, I have two old frame sets, the black frame set is obviously an original 8 speed, the Red frame set appears to be also, given the shifter mounts but it has a different fork crown plus chrome fork tips.    Can anyone help identify the Red frame set ?  Thanks


----------



## jimshooz (Dec 14, 2018)

Maybe it was an early Schwinn Continental?  Their upscale Varsity?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 14, 2018)

jimshooz said:


> Maybe it was an early Schwinn Continental?  Their upscale Varsity?




Yep, the red frame was/is a Continental. 

1961 1/2 Continental with the mid year change in decals and new Huret components.


----------



## jimshooz (Dec 15, 2018)

Gosh, thanks, had no idea!


----------

